# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  reef com rocha morta??????

## LuisNobre

boas gostaria de saber se alguem ja montou algum reef so de rocha morta e se possivel podia por aqui uma foto


sei que a rocha viva e boa para filtrar e é bonita, mas gostaria de saber se e possivel montar um reef com rocha morta 




fotos sff

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

a rocha morta é colocada nos aquarios para mais tarde ser colonizada e ficar rocha viva....um aquario so com rocha morta penso que seja um bocado dificil de manter...

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... :Olá:  

Como o Nuno Filipe Vaz da Silva disse a rocha morta deverá ser colonizada pela viva, no entanto não concordo quando diz, que caso se monte um aquário só com rocha morta ele seja de difícil manutenção.
Caso a afirmação fosse reformulada em "a maturação, ciclo, colonização serão muito mais demorado(a)s, podendo nunca vir a ter determinados organismos (prejudiciais ou benéficos)"... Aí concordaria em pleno, no entanto não com a afirmação que foi feita, pois poderá ser usada areia viva, água natural ou outros aditivos que introduzirão necessariamente alguns desse organismos colonizadores, que ajudados com bons escumadores, ozonizadores, UV's etc. manterão o aquário estável.

Agora isso é na teoria, pois eu nunca o fiz...

Espero ter ajudado, um abraço a todos...  :SbOk:

----------


## LuisNobre

mas mete-sse a rocha morta depois de por a viva ou por exemplo mete-sse atras rocha morta e a frente rocha viva????

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

isso nao tem nada a haver as possiçoes...deve e colocar logo a rocha morta com a rocha viva em relaçao ao layout isso é a teu gosto

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> isso nao tem nada a haver as possiçoes...deve e colocar logo a rocha morta com a rocha viva em relaçao ao layout isso é a teu gosto


Boas... 

Exactamente!! O Nuno tem toda a razão, é uma questão de gosto na elaboração do layout.  :SbOk:  

Um abraço.  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

o meu aqua quando o iniciei foi só com rocha morta.... e com muita agua natural...... ao principio tinhas os parametros tudos marados..... mas ao fim de uma semana estava quase tudos "normais"  e comecei a meter peixes.... até hoje nehuma baixa.... 4 oceallaris e um zebra.... tenho a uns dois meses..... é claro que ao fim de um mês meti cerca de 10 kg de rocha viva do meu nano.... eu acho que o segredo esta na agua natural.... estabiliza o aquario muito rapido... atenção que tem de ser num sitio sem poluição.....

----------


## Carlos Amorim

tambem apoio a agua natural, ....tive muito bons resultados com o seu uso...


fica bem

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Boas  :yb677:  

Caro Luis Nobre

Se colocares rochas mortas elas, com o passar do tempo, irão se colonizar e tornarem-se "vivas"; porém, eu colocaria uma rocha "viva" para diminuir este tempo de colonização.

Temos que ter em mente que também é lindo ver a natureza agir, se fizermos um aquário com rochas mortas, iremos todos os dias acompanhar a eveloução da natureza.

----------


## LuisNobre

boas desde ja obrigado pelas respostas estive a ver e vou comprar 2 rochas vivas com cerca de 1 kg \cada vou as por dentro do aqua para colonizar as outras...sera que n faz mal ter mais rocha morta e pouca viva??????

----------


## Miguel Correia

> boas desde ja obrigado pelas respostas estive a ver e vou comprar 2 rochas vivas com cerca de 1 kg \cada vou as por dentro do aqua para colonizar as outras...sera que n faz mal ter mais rocha morta e pouca viva??????


Olá Luís,

Não é uma questão de fazer mal, penso que é mais uma questão de tempo de espera até ter os parâmetros estabilizados, por ex. o meu aquário tinha inicialmente 90% de rocha morta (mandei vir da aquaristic), como essa rocha veio do mar, havia muitos microorganismos mortos o que levou muito mais tempo a ciclar e o escumador teve que tirar muita porcaria, se fosse só com rocha viva teria sido muito mais rápido, foi pelo mais barato...Se for para colocares pouca rocha mais vale que seja só viva, faz diferença, (para melhor, às vezes há particulares que têm para venda) se for muita e não estiveres para entrar em maiores despesas, compra morta, terás que ter um pouco mais de paciência mas chegas lá na mesma.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## LuisNobre

sim a minha ideia e visto ter rocha morta e como me disseram compro para ai 20\30%de rocha viva e depois a viva vai a colonizar

posso utilizar esta rocha para a rocha viva colonizar e que e bastante bonita e ja vi um reef montado com algumas rochas destas e rochas vivas, e quando estas forao colonizadas pelas vivas o aqua ficou lindo mas mesmo lindo, porque estas rochas derão-lhe um aspecto de natural com os seus buracos e irregularidades??????

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

isso nao e rocha morta.........parece-me mais rocha calcarea de usar em aquarios de ciclideos :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## LuisNobre

n enganeime mas posso por num recife para a rocha viva a colonizar..e que fica muito bonito ja vi um com estas rochas e ficou em espectaculo

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

essa rocha... nem sequer penses em mete-la num recife... pois é pouco ou nada porosa e não te vai fazer a filtração do sistema... o objectivo da rocha morta natural é que já foi viva.... ou seja é uma rocha calcaria muito porosa onde se vai fixar as bacterias... que vão fazer a filtração, essa sendo pouco porosa não se fixam as bacterias logo não há filtração.... por isso dizemos que não presta pros nossos aqua de recife.....

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Essa rocha é muito rica em fosfatos. Ficas com a garantia de um bom relvado  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## LuisNobre

mas em termos esteticos ja vi um reef com estas rochas e ficou lindo quando a viva as colonizou

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

tenho quase a certeza absoluta que nao era dessa rocha que viste...ou entao viste foi um aquario de ciclideos :yb624:

----------


## LuisNobre

nao nao!!!!! era mesmo um reef atao ou tava com muito sono ou n sei se se pode por occelaris e cirurgioes em agua doce....era mesmo um reef tinha algumas rochas destas misturadas com as vivas e estas ja estavao a começar a ficar vivas e tinha muitos corais!!estava lindo

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

coloca ou o link onde viste ou fotos ja agora

----------


## LuisNobre

nao foi na net que eu vi este aqua foi na casa de um senhor de torres vedras que o meu pai foi fazer um trabalho!!!!!mas digo-vos n sendo a rocha apropriada para um reef mas estava lindo

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> nao foi na net que eu vi este aqua foi na casa de um senhor de torres vedras que o meu pai foi fazer um trabalho!!!!!mas digo-vos n sendo a rocha apropriada para um reef mas estava lindo


Boas, Luís.

As rochas que colocamos nos nossos aquas não tem só efeito estético. Por detrás desse efeito está um mais importante: a filtragem biológica da água.

Esse papel importantíssimo na depuração da água dos nossos sistemas, a par dos escumadores (filtragem mecânica) deve-se à rocha viva (RV). A RV tem características peculiares de porosidade que permitem alojar os organismos que irão trabalhar na depuração da água.

Logo, quando pensares em rocha morta (RM) deves pensar num material que te permita ter características semelhantes à RV e nada melhor que placas ou troncos de coral morto que maturados junto da RV irão ser colonizados pelos organismos responsáveis pela depuração da água.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> nao nao!!!!! era mesmo um reef atao ou tava com muito sono ou n sei se se pode por occelaris e cirurgioes em agua doce....era mesmo um reef tinha algumas rochas destas misturadas com as vivas e estas ja estavao a começar a ficar vivas e tinha muitos corais!!estava lindo


 :Olá:  Luis 
 Elas podem estar lá misturadas mas nunca vão estar vivas porque não têm porosidade para isso,se pesares uma vais ver que pesa o triplo da outras.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Luis,

Já tens a opinião de muitas pessoas com muita experiência e todas, sem excepção, te aconselham a não usar essa rocha, pelas mais diversas razões. Sublinho tudo o que te disseram.

Agora, já que pareces tão irredutível e gostaste tanto do efeito da rocha no aquario desse senhor eu acho que deves usar. Assim pelo menos tens a tua experiência e podes tirar as tuas conclusões.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## LuisNobre

onde comprei a rocha viva n tinhao la rocha morta, que tipo de rocha que se arranje por ai tem uma porosidade parecida com a RV ja me falaram em pedras vulcanicas sera que dao???

----------


## Caio Kurashiki

o meu aqua esta montado com umas rochas meio estranhas
a loja q eu compro e meio estranha naum e muito especializada 
eu paguei 10 reais o kg ...
e pelo q eu pudi ver a rocha estva bem colonizada  e foram mantidas fora da agua ... e morreram .. msm assim as peguei ... 
eu qria saber quanto custa + ou- a rv ...?? :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Luís nada disso :yb668:   :yb668:  nada disso pelos visto não saberão o que é rocha viva ou não teem experiência em aquariofilia marinha das duas uma.
Isso dá é para agua doce só.Só te tens de delocar a uma loja especializada em aquariofilia marinha e te mostrarem o que é realmente rocha viva.E também Luís nunca é de mais ler, ler, ler.Um abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## LuisNobre

> Boas Luís nada disso  nada disso pelos visto não saberão o que é rocha viva ou não teem experiência em aquariofilia marinha das duas uma.
> Isso dá é para agua doce só.Só te tens de delocar a uma loja especializada em aquariofilia marinha e te mostrarem o que é realmente rocha viva.E também Luís nunca é de mais ler, ler, ler.Um abraço



n tas a responder as minhas perguntas mas sim do membro caio kurashiki.....e mesmo sendo eu eu sei bem o que e rocha viva

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> onde comprei a rocha viva n tinhao la rocha morta, que tipo de rocha que se arranje por ai tem uma porosidade parecida com a RV ja me falaram em pedras vulcanicas sera que dao???


 :Olá:  Luis
 Pedras vulcanicas tambem não dão,a rocha morta tem este aspecto.



 Tem de ser leve,porosa e calcaria.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

bem, eu ca ja te digo isto Luis...queres montar um reef com as rochas que tens tado a falar? monta, queres montar um reef com rocha vulcanica? monta ao fim de uns meses so te pesso para colocares o desenvolvimento do aquario e o que achas, é que o pessoal ja esta farto de te dizer que para um reef so tens 3 hipoteses:
1-so rocha viva
2-rocha viva mais rocha morta
3-so rocha morta

se nao queres entender isso epa nao te podemos dizer mais nada, so mesmo força com isso :Whistle:

----------


## AndreCardoso

Já agora..
Será possivel num aquario com rv e rm (tendo em conta que preenchem aquilo dos 20% do volume total do aquario)
será possivel colocar tambem alguma rocha vulcanica (já que esta é muito porosa apenas nao é calcarea) apenas para criar uma estrutura maior de rocha ?
Esta rocha vulcanica acabará por ficar colocnizada ? e coberta por coralina ?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Já agora..
> Será possivel num aquario com rv e rm (tendo em conta que preenchem aquilo dos 20% do volume total do aquario)
> será possivel colocar tambem alguma rocha vulcanica (já que esta é muito porosa apenas nao é calcarea) apenas para criar uma estrutura maior de rocha ?
> Esta rocha vulcanica acabará por ficar colocnizada ? e coberta por coralina ?


Boas, André.

A rocha morta também tem o papel de tampão de pH, por isso deve ser alcalina.

A rocha vulcânica é, de facto, porosa e ficará, com certeza, coberta de coralina, mas não é alcalina. Quanto ao facto de ficar colonizada, devo dizer-te que poderá haver essa possibilidade, mas também não sei se os organismo conseguirão sobreviver num meio não alcalino. Por isso, mais vale não facilitar e jogar pelo seguro.

----------


## AndreCardoso

Valera mesmo a pena tirar ? é que é uma pequena quantidade.. e tenho la uns actinodiscus colados.

Digo isto porque eu tenho cerca de 15 kilos para 60 litros maioritariamente de RV e alguma RM (sem contar com a volcanica)
Nao sei, mas terei a filtragem assegurada por aqueles 15 kilos? é que se sim e desde que fosse coberta por coralina deixaria estar a rocha volcanica que mais cedo ou mais tarde ficaria "igual" ao resto da RV e RM

Obrigado

----------


## LuisNobre

ta bom a tao a unica ipotece e gastar uns euros e comprar rocha nas lojas

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ta bom a tao a unica ipotece e gastar uns euros e comprar rocha nas lojas


Boas...

Ou a algum membro que tenha para vender!!!

Um abraço!

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá André,
A rocha vulcânica, pela experiência que tenho, nunca ficará com o aspecto da rocha viva, mesmo passados uns anos. É claro que se usares pouca quantidade (para criar uma base de suporte p.e) não irás ter problemas mas o problema é quando as pessoas pensam que usando rocha vulcânica em vez de morta ou viva terão um resultado semelhante. Eu por exemplo ás vezes uso rocha vulcânica como suporte para os corais. 

Olá Luis,
Se não queres gastar dinheiro então é melhor nem iniciares este hobbie... Infelizmente é um hobbie muito caro e isso pode ser muito frustrante (falo por experiência própria).

----------


## LuisNobre

o problema n e o dinheiro so que queria ver se havia outra maneira de obter a rocha sem gastar muito dinheiro mas tou a ver que vou ter que gastar dinheiro

----------


## LuisNobre

> Luis
>  Pedras vulcanicas tambem não dão,a rocha morta tem este aspecto.
> 
> 
> 
>  Tem de ser leve,porosa e calcaria.



quanto e que é capaz de pesar uma pedra desse tamanho??????

ja houvi dizer que por serem meio ocas por dentro sao leves!!ou n????

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> quanto e que é capaz de pesar uma pedra desse tamanho??????
> 
> ja houvi dizer que por serem meio ocas por dentro sao leves!!ou n????


 A pedra da foto pesa 1,6 k molhada portanto deve pesar 1,5 k seca e tem 16 cms de diametro

----------

